# Marijuana Genetics and breeding.



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

I've found an article that is incredibly informative. It contains lots of very interesting facts about the genetics of marijuana. It's pretty technical, but even for the layman, it's full of useful knowledge.

Here's a tiny excerpt:

Taste in Cannabis is divided into three categories according to usage: the taste of the aromatic components carried by air that passes over the Cannabis when it is in haled without being lighted; the taste of the smoke from burning Cannabis; and the taste of Cannabis when it is consumed orally. These three are separate entities.

Here's the article.

If you want to read the entire paper, it's here:
[size=-1]An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis[/size] 
[size=-1]by Robert Connell Clarke[/size]


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

Under the Propagation chapter

What is "Layering" and "root division" as an asexual reproduction?

and am I reading this right?

"Sex alteration has several useful applications. Most importantly, if only one parent expressing a desirable trait can be found, it is difficult to perform a cross unless it happens to be a hermaphrodite plant. Hormones might be used to change the sex of a cutting from the desirable plant, and this cutting used to mate with it. This is most easily accomplished by changing a pistillate cutting to a staminate (pollen) parent, using a spray of 100 ppm gibberellic acid in water each day for five consecutive days. Within two weeks staminate flowers may appear." 

Great read stoney.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Under the Propagation chapter
> What is "Layering" and "root division" as an asexual reproduction?
> and am I reading this right?


Yeah Mutt, your reading it right.
****
In propagation by cuttage or layerage it is only necessary for a new root system to form, since the meristematic shoot apex comes directly from the parental plant. Many stem cells, even in mature plants, have the capability of producing adventitious roots. In fact, every vegetative cell in the plant contains the genetic information needed for an entire plant. Adventitious roots appear spontaneously from stems and old roots as opposed to systemic roots which appear along the developing root system originating in the embryo. In humid conditions (as in the tropics or a green house) adventitious roots occur naturally along the main stalk near the ground and along limbs where they droop and touch the ground.
****
In a green house or grow room situation, it's possible to asexually reproduce a plant by doing a simple procedure.

You can bend a young stem into a "U" shape and put the bottom of the "U" into a small container of rooting hormone. This will promote root growth at the portion of the plant that is within the rooting hormone. Let this continue with an absence of light. After the "U" has developed roots of at least 1/4", the stem can be removed from the Host and planted. It will grow as an identical clone of the Host.

This is asexual propagation at it's easiest.

Is it clearer to you now?

Fascinating, isn't it?

Root division is exactly what it sounds like. If you develop a plant that has a node very close to the ground, you can razor cut at the junction of the node until you've parted the root mass in a manner to provide enough root mass on each leg of the cut to support the portion of the plant attached. Each of the portions will be genetic equals and can be planted as seperate plants.

Piece of cake Mutt.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Root division is exactly what it sounds like. If you develop a plant that has a node very close to the ground, you can razor cut at the junction of the node until you've parted the root mass in a manner to provide enough root mass on each leg of the cut to support the portion of the plant attached. Each of the portions will be genetic equals and can be planted as seperate plants.
> Piece of cake Mutt.


 
After making the splice would you have to "bandage" it to promote a healing process?

You are a marijuana guru dude. Thanks stoney.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> After making the splice would you have to "bandage" it to promote a healing process?
> 
> You are a marijuana guru dude. Thanks stoney.


There is no "splice". The cut must be done as close to the surface as possible to prevent a difficult to heal cut above ground.

There are methods of asexual cloning that require "bandaging" but not the root division method.

Grafting several strains of weed onto one stem is one of the things I'd like to try. It would take a lot of time and several cut backs on the plant, but I'm sure I could do it.

Imagine a single plant with 5 different strains of weed growing on it.

Oh shit!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

It would be a mutt. 1 dog 5 moms. LOL


----------

